# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Busy Guild Problem

## Schwarzkreuz

Hi, I just wanted to ask what was wrong with the Website, yesterday and today. All time I got a Busy messege and wondered what heappened?

----------


## Bogie

I had the same problem, right up till  an hour ago.  seems ok now.

----------


## anomiecoalition

Nothing like a little 24 hour hiccup to make you realize how much you appreciate this forum  :Smile:

----------


## Chashio

Yes, when I caught myself checking every 1/2 hour if it was back up and running I figured it was a good time to turn the computer off and mow the lawn.   :Smile:

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

It was realy weird realising how often I look into the site actually

----------


## Diamond

It's the interruption in routine; when I go online I always check my sites in the same order.  I was so confused!   :Very Happy:

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

Yeah, I tend to do the same thing, my order has the Cartographers Guild as the second site I check. 
And I also wanted to upload something on the site, shame really.

----------


## RobA

Gee Whiz. A guy takes a vacation and everything goes to hell!

Glad to see things got worked out  :Razz: 

-Rob A>

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Gladly welcomed back!

----------

